# BD-Rom Drives



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

Has anybody found an inexpensive BD-Rom Drive? It doesn't matter if its an internal or external, all I need is the ability to read BD's, and I don't need another dvd/cd burner as I have 5 in the house already. I can't seem to find any read only units anywhere, or they're all sold out.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

I have no specifics, but I would suggest hitting froogle.com and pricewatch.com. I've found drives for around $50 at both, but don't know about availability.


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

After hours of searching I did find this BD-Rom drive and this enclosure from Newegg for less than $80 with shipping. I was hoping to find esata connection for $100 or less, but that doesn't look possible right now, guess usb2 will have to work for now.


----------

